# DC yachts and a review



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 5, 2008)

A few Destination Clubs are including yachts in their protfolio for member use including - Quintess, Dinstinctive Holiday Homes, and Private Esaapes. Exclusive Resorts even has several cabins on The World a floating condo crusie ship.

Here is an interesting review of the Quintess 70 foot yacht valued at $3m
http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f19/lady-quintess-miami-tour-603.html


----------



## lprstn (Apr 5, 2008)

That's what I want when I grow up..


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 5, 2008)

But won't the cost of fuel drive them all out of business.:ignore:


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 5, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> But won't the cost of fuel drive them all out of business.:ignore:



nope...fuel is extra...the estimated fuel cost alone is a $320 per hour burn rate


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 6, 2008)

Not only fuel but docking charges, surcharges, etc.  As one who had a good sized sailboat for a number of years in a seasonal environment, it is not a cheap hobby whether you own it, lease it or DC it...notwithstanding the 'environment' issue of burning as much as 80 gallons of fuel every hour.

Brian


----------



## Bourne (Apr 6, 2008)

I own a fractional in a 06' 37ft Sea Ray Sundancer and that eats up a gallon a mile at crusing speed. 

The $320/hr may be on the lower side as gas prices have gone up.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 6, 2008)

Nobody said operating a $3m 70 foot yacht was cheap....but is sure looks like a nice way to travel around in style.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 6, 2008)

Buy a sailboat ... wind power!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 6, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Buy a sailboat ... wind power!



Spoken like a true Canadian...

DHH has a 53' Hanse Sailing Yacht sailboat in their fleet for their members.

Also, I chartered a Catamaran sailboat in the BVIs and it was one of the best (and most expensive) vacation our family has ever had.


----------



## Bourne (Apr 6, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Buy a sailboat ... wind power!



For us it was simple. Sailboat needs minimum of two deck hands given the level of experience we had on it.

With the kid in tow, a powerboat was easier to handle by me alone.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 6, 2008)

Most 70' powerboats I've been on need at least two people for docking.  However, I often took my sailboat out alone as it was all power rigged to the cockpit and out of Ontario Place.  Ocean sailing is quite different, but then again you can go around the world without much fuel.   

Brian


----------



## Sherpa (Apr 9, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> A few Destination Clubs are including yachts in their portfolios for member use including - Quintess, Distinctive Holiday Homes, and Private Escapes. Exclusive Resorts even has several cabins on The World a floating condo crusie ship.



One other club with a yacht in its portfolio is Solstice which has a 90ft Dover.

Distinctive has two - one 86ft Mangusta Yacht and the 53ft Hanse

Cheers


----------

